# Need ideas for a soft diet



## Ksallengs (May 5, 2012)

My husband just had an esphogectomy done last week and was told to follow a soft diet.  No fresh or raw veggies or fruits, nothing that has a shell or husk. They said he had to be able to cut whatever he ate with a fork. He doesn't eat eggs at all and is somewhat of a picky eater. Tomato based foods set his throat on fire.  Any ideas.


----------



## lyndalou (May 5, 2012)

I first thought of scrambelled or soft boiled eggs, but guess that's out.  How about stuff like milkshakes, smoothies,etc. How long does he need to be on the soft diet? For the life of me, I can't think. Maybe google soft diets?


----------



## lyndalou (May 5, 2012)

Hi again,

I just googled soft diet foods. There is a lot of information there. Good luck.


----------



## Siegal (May 5, 2012)

Hmm... Pâté, chopped liver, mashed potatos, homemade fruit puréed like pear or peach "apple" sauc, guacamole.. That is what I fed my baby when she was 6 months.


----------



## GLC (May 5, 2012)

A number of vegetables will mash nicely. And they're not like nasty "strained" baby food.  Try mashed cauliflower. You can do it however you would do potatoes, butter, cook in stock, cheese, leave some chunks in it, etc. Very good. Not a poor substitute for potato at all, so it's one more variety to add. 

Many roasted vegetables also qualify. Zucchini is a favorite here. Slice the long way into 1/2 inch slabs. Brush with oil and salt. Broil on a cookie sheet until browned and softening. Can top with cheese at the end, too. This is MUCH better than it sounds to folks who haven't had much vegetables done this way.


----------



## Rocklobster (May 5, 2012)

Green smoothies. You .can make them out of fruit, yogurt, juices.  Greens like spinach, cucumber, parsley, all blend well and don't over power the taste of the fruit so they can be quite pleasant. Just don't add too much of them and you can have a few each day to make sure you are getting enough protien. All you need is a blender and an imagination. I love the things......keeps you regular also


----------



## jabbur (May 5, 2012)

Macaroni and cheese would be good or any pasta with cream sauces or butter.  Meatloaf can be made with a little more liquid than normal to be really soft.  Just about anything you cook can be mashed or pureed into something edible.  If you search for homemade baby foods I bet you will find lots of things that can be adapted.  Like with the tomatoes just be aware of acidic foods and you should be fine.  You can always supplement his diet with Ensure or other liquid nutritional drinks like that.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 5, 2012)

How about mashed potato and gravy!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you have been ill and we hope that your speedy recovery shall not be delayed.

Here are some of my suggestions:

1. Hummus ( chickpea & tahine pureé ) or Babaghanuj ( eggplant & tahine pureé )  

2. Mexican Hass Avocado Guacamole ( creamiest type ) without tomato

3. Pureéd vegetables ( A to Z ) 

4. Pureéd fruits ( A to Z ) 

5. Ask the Doctor to recommend a Protein Shake low in fat, as energy is required to fight off immune lows 

6. Greek Yogurt Shakes 

7. Home made Low fat rice pudding ( cinammon is extraordinairely healing )

8. home made apple sauce

9. White Fish Terrine from Gourmet Deli

10. Filet of Dover Sole cooked in milk or fish stock broth that has gone through a Sieve very carefully ...

11. Creamy Chicken salad Mousse 

12. Creamy Filet of Sole Mousse 

Have nice wkend.
Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 5, 2012)

A Mechanical Soft diet with gravy on the side.  So any ground meats, I grind them after they have been cooked.  The food processor is your friend.


----------

